# Looking for.....



## PB92 (Jun 13, 2007)

3x10mm trits for a project............thanks
PB92


----------



## PB92 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nobody?????


----------



## LukeA (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe check BST?


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ask [email protected]?

Try posting this in the Modding section, you might get more responses.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, this definitely needs to be moved to the Custom/Mod B/S/T. A more descriptive title would help, too--something like: WTB: 3x10mm Trits.


Here, possibly?--->https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/137473


----------



## PB92 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll post over there, thanks guys!!


----------

